# Eigener Button in Symbolleiste von Excel



## Coalminer (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich würde gerne ein bestimmmtes Makro über einen eigenen Button in der Symbolleiste von Excel starten.

Problem: den Button bekomm ich angelegt, und das Makro draufgemappt, aber...

Ich möchte diesen Button und dieses Makro immer verfügbar haben, egal welche xls-File ich öffene. Die Frage ist nun:
- Wo muss ich das Makro reinmachen damit es "global" verfügbar ist ?
- Wie bekomme ich ein neues Icon in die Symbolleiste, so dass es immer beim Start von Excel da ist ?


----------



## WaGutSo (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Coalminer,

schreibe die Routine die dein Button erzeugt in eine Prozedur mit dem Namen:
‚Sub Workbook_Open()’, am besten in eine eigene Mappe.

Erzeuge aus dieser Mappe eine Add-In (Endung (.xla)

Speichere diese in das Verzeichnis ‚\ XLStart’. Bei mir lautet der Pfad:  C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office\XLStart

Das wärs schon.

Add-Ins im Verzeichnis  ‚XLStart’ werden beim Start von Excel automatisch ausgeführt.

Viel Erfolg

Walter Gutermann


----------

